# Does audio guided meditation work for SA?



## julie1981 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi,
One of my friends told me that she had "cured" her anxiety with audio guided meditation.
Since it really seems like something I'd like to do, I would like to know if anyone here has any experience with such programs...
Thanks!


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, yep, guided meditation does diminish anguish, not that I trust the things I've read about the whole Buddhist religion. I set up a group for people who've experienced all sorts of meditation, who've been doing so far longer than me, so people could ask questions and take what they thought was useful for themselves. I recommend "Mindfullness meditation" which I get in 20 minuites once a week. If you're interested: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/meditators-of-sas/

It doesn't stop my mind in it's tracks but it's a relief sometimes when I have a specific problem bothering me particularly or my mind cascades in a thousand different directions at once; it stems the tide somewhat. It can be cool too. I go on a roadtrip to the coast sometimes to sit out on the cliffs over the sea with the wind. I feel each gust brush the more delicately and every crashing wave diffuses into a thousand infinitesimally minute sounds. It slows my mind for a while.


----------



## milkfox (Dec 14, 2011)

Are these like those Rife machines that can get rid of tumours?


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

Meditation is wonderful. Not easy to find a quiet space though.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Try something like Holosync which puts you in a deep meditative state, you don't have to focus , just close your eyes and let your mind wander, after the mp3 has finished you will defintly feel the difference. You can download Holosync for free through torrents, the first level is Awakening Prologue.


----------



## sandrawapniarski (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been doing Guided Meditations for 6 months now. My life has changed because of it. Check out bewomensnetwork.com. I created this program for the purpose of clearing and releasing the negative energy that sit deep within you. Once you clear and release you have a whole new level of joy, happiness, peace, faith and LIFE! It really really worked for me.


----------

